# A little ID assistance?



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi All,

My driftwood recently started growing this... "hair" it only seems to want to grow where I previously had a lot of Java Moss. It originally started very small around a piece of fissidens I had tucked into a crack in the driftwood, now its gotten slightly out of hand.

I suspect it is green hair algae, only because its about the only thing I've read about that is so fine, it is perhaps 1/4 the diameter of common cotton thread.

I don't mind it so much, as my daughters betta seems to like to rest in it every so often and many of my tetras poke their way through it chasing each other; mostly interested in an ID.

Any help confirming/suggesting other possibilities would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like green hair algae to me too.


----------

